# Paintball Co2 Refill Cost



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Dick's Sporting Goods

19oz - $3


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

$5.50 here in NYC.


----------



## Payara (Nov 6, 2009)

20oz - 9.99 @ Academy


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Sports Authority 20oz.- 3.50 + refill card after 10 fills you get the 11th free.


----------



## northcoastad (Feb 5, 2010)

$6 - 3, 20 oz local paintball store


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

20 oz. - $5.00 - local fire protection company.


----------



## jkcrewsn (Nov 23, 2010)

20 oz. Halco Welding, $4.00


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

20 and 24 OZ cost $3.99 each to fill at Dicks Sporting Goods, Northern Virginia.


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied to this. I ended up buying an used 50lb paintball refill station this weekend. Not sure if I am going to start refilling paintball tanks or just have the siphon tube removed so I can run a few planted tanks off of it.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

$4.00 today at Cousins Paintball on Staten Island NY.


----------



## Kp73 (Oct 18, 2012)

20oz - $3 at Sports Authority in Buford, GA -- Atlanta Metro Area as of 10/22/12


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

hbosman said:


> 20 and 24 OZ cost $3.99 each to fill at Dicks Sporting Goods, Northern Virginia.


Same here at Academy in TX.


----------

